# NCAA Tourney



## DVINNY (Mar 13, 2011)

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/...&amp;P=steaknbj

Use link above to get in on the action

Group ID: 85567

Password: steaknbj


----------



## goodal (Mar 14, 2011)

I wound up with Kansas taking it. Kentucky wont last too long (unfortunately) and i cant bring myself to vote for Duke or NC. So....

GO JAYHAWKS!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2011)

I clicked on the link last night before the password was there and I didn't need it...I'm I going to have to redo my bracket?


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 14, 2011)

I really hate how year after year Duke is given the easy region. Most of that hatred stems from me being an NC fan though...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2011)

love the password BTW DVINNY


----------



## willsee (Mar 14, 2011)

badal said:


> I wound up with Kansas taking it. Kentucky wont last too long (unfortunately) and i cant bring myself to vote for Duke or NC. So....
> GO JAYHAWKS!!!


Pitino doesn't lose in the sweet 16...jus sayin


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 14, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/...&amp;P=steaknbj
> Use link above to get in on the action
> 
> Group ID: 85567
> ...






snickerd3 said:


> love the password BTW DVINNY


Uhhh...point of parliamentary procedure. What sort of action am I getting myself involved with? The NCAA hoops or the steaknbj part?


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2011)

Today is March 14th. ( www.steaknbj.com )

Its only fitting.

(Was last year's password too. I just re-upped the group, so if you were a member before and signed in with Yahoo account, probably didn't really need password, just the link above)


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, I'm in!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in too ....

JR


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 15, 2011)

lusone:


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in. And all you Duke haters, fear not. Each year I did not pick them to win, they won. I picked them this year, so they will most assuredly not win. You're welcome.


----------



## goodal (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a little confused. How were we able to pick the top 64 teams if the bottom 4 haven't played yet?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 15, 2011)

THey know something we don't...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 15, 2011)

badal said:


> I'm a little confused. How were we able to pick the top 64 teams if the bottom 4 haven't played yet?


Yep. You just pick either Georgetown or VCU/USC, for instance. I'm not sure if you make your picks on Wednesday afternoon if it will have the winners of the play-in games inserted into the brackets.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 15, 2011)

^Most brackets are giving you until tip-off of the first round on Thursday to see how the play-in games turn out. It's no longer just Cupcake St. vs. Pushover U. for the right to get destroyed by Kansas.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 15, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Most brackets are giving you until tip-off of the first round on Thursday to see how the play-in games turn out. It's no longer just Cupcake St. vs. Pushover U. for the right to get destroyed by Kansas.


Yeah it is. Well...not for Kansas, but for OSU and Pitt. The other two will be tests for a #6 seed (G'town) and a #7 seed (WVU).


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 15, 2011)

WVU is actually a 5 seed, and many think Clemson will knock them off. I also think USC has a good chance of beating #6 G'town.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 15, 2011)

We (Clemson) have to be UAB first. It's been a lot of years since we've won a NCAA Tournament game.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 15, 2011)

This years bracket seems like a mess. Some of the seeds are just baffling to me. Florida a #2 seed despite being ranked 15th and losing in the SEC championship??? That doesnt seem right. Four Big East teams in one bracket? Yes I realize a lot got in but cramming four in one bracket was a little much.

I will say though the collective cry that went up from Lexington when Kentucky got a #4 seed could be heard here in Louisville. Ahhh...those sweet sweet blue tears; that is what fuels me through March Madness.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 15, 2011)

FusionWhite said:


> This years bracket seems like a mess. Some of the seeds are just baffling to me. Florida a #2 seed despite being ranked 15th and losing in the SEC championship??? That doesnt seem right. Four Big East teams in one bracket? Yes I realize a lot got in but cramming four in one bracket was a little much.
> I will say though the collective cry that went up from Lexington when Kentucky got a #4 seed could be heard here in Louisville. Ahhh...those sweet sweet blue tears; that is what fuels me through March Madness.


I've heard the pissing and moaning from Big Blue fans for 2 days now. I hope WVU throws them a pounding in the 2nd round.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 16, 2011)

Although we may have handed it to them last year and made it to the Final Four, don't expect the same from :wv: I'm not sure if we can win first round, let alone the 2nd

we are not the team of last year


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 17, 2011)

Bracket procrastinater once again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2011)

WVU gets the first win of the "real" NCAA Tourney.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2011)

I honestly don't remember who I picked anymore.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2011)

And Butler gets the first buzzer beater of the tournament to beat Old Dominion.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2011)

I can see that 'National Work Production Redux Day' is in full effect for wil.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> I can see that 'National Work Production Redux Day' is in full effect for wil.


Day?! Try weeks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> I can see that 'National Work Production Redux Day' is in full effect for wil.


I've been home since 1 pm, and I'm not going in tomorrow. I front-loaded my work this week in preparation for the tournament.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 17, 2011)

> Morehead State 62Louisville 61


So, guess that sucks for you, huh?


----------



## willsee (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't believe this shit


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

How does Louisville lose to Morehead ... I mean ... really?!

JR


----------



## willsee (Mar 17, 2011)

jregieng said:


> How does Louisville lose to Morehead ... I mean ... really?!
> JR


I didn't see the game (except the last minute) but rebounding and free throws...what Louisville is bad at.

Preston! got hurt midway through the 2nd half (he's the heart of the team) and I read they collapsed from there.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2011)

We played like shit and Morehead didn't. Simple as that. Louisville didn't score their first point until 6:12 into the game. They didn't get the lead until 27 seconds left in the 1st half. It was just a piss poor performance all the way around. There are no excuses. Louisville just got beat by the better team.

If you asked me before the tourney how Louisville would fare, I would have said "Well, we could win the whole thing, or we could lose in the first game." The team is bi-polar. Sometimes they show up to play, sometimes they don't.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 18, 2011)

Let the MADNESS begin


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2011)

So much for the big UConn upset that all the "experts" were predicting.


----------



## willsee (Mar 18, 2011)

MSU burned me. I got caught up in the Izzo factor and was afraid to not pick them.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 18, 2011)

willsee said:


> MSU burned me. I got caught up in the Izzo factor and was afraid to not pick them.


Ditto.

I ended up going 1-3 in the late games yesterday...


----------



## goodal (Mar 18, 2011)

Dead last. I really suck at this.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought I was dead last...at least I was yesterday evening when I checked...woohoo if I moved up the ladder a little


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no idea where I am. Stupid Websense....


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2011)

any game updates today? or are they all evening games


----------



## willsee (Mar 18, 2011)

snick_PE said:


> any game updates today? or are they all evening games


Texas over Oakland

Michigan over Tenn


----------



## mizzoueng (Mar 18, 2011)

I got WV winning it all. Not sure if it'll play out, I just blindly make picks each year based on the names.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Let the MADNESS begin


Wow ... you are in 1st place and I am in 2nd place as of 5PM!

*[SIZE=24pt]WINNING !!!!! DUH !!!!![/SIZE]*



mizzoueng said:


> I got :wv: winning it all. Not sure if it'll play out, I just blindly make picks each year based on the names.


That's a very bold, very brave bracket choice ....

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 19, 2011)

go illini!


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 19, 2011)

What's really crazy is that I should have left my original picks in place. I could be 29-32 instead of 26-32

I had Washington, Temple, and UCLA all winning, and went and changed those right before the tourney started.

I also had Ohio State over Notre Dame in the final, but changed it to Kansas over Ohio State. I hope that last minute change doesn't come back to bite me either.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Meh. Last. What's new?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 19, 2011)

I am sure it's probably too late to join....


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2011)

My buckeyes looked like an NBA team against George Mason last night. Even if you take out the 8 billion 3 pointers they were making at will, it's amazing how unselfish a team they really are. I was watching plays where they had the wide open shot 2 or 3 times, and still made the extra pass. As much as I wanted to see them put up 100, it was nice to see them to just run the clock out at the end. The only time I can see them having any sort of difficulty is against a team with some size under the hoop to challenge them on those offensive rebounds. They were just waaaaaay too big for GMU to do anything against.

Can't say I'm losing any sleep over Syracuse laying a turd in their part of the bracket, either 

Of course, when I called my oldest sister at halftime who has been busting my balls all week about the game since she's a GMU grad student, I believe her words were something along the lines of "F*ck you, f*ck you, not hearing it, f*ck you, go to Hell, f*ck you, *click*."


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 21, 2011)

Pitt, Syracuse, Purdue, and Notre Dame all fell in the 2nd round. That hurts my bracket, but I suspect it hurt a lot of others too.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 21, 2011)

It hurt me.


----------



## willsee (Mar 21, 2011)

and....my bracket is done


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 21, 2011)

Cuse really hurt mine b/c I had them in the championship game, but I still have 6 elite 8 teams and 3 of my final 4 still alive (including my overall champion).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 21, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Cuse really hurt mine b/c I had them in the championship game, but I still have 6 elite 8 teams and 3 of my final 4 still alive (including my overall champion).


I only have half my elite 8 still active, but 3/4 of the final 4, and both in the championship game are still active.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 21, 2011)

I have set up a sweet 16 bracket.

GROUP #9993

Same Password

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/...p;P=steaknbj

Use link above to get in on the action

Group ID: 9993

Password: steaknbj


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sweet!

I need a 2nd chance to get my butt kicked.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 23, 2011)

If you're getting in for the Sweet 16 picks, better hurry


----------



## goodal (Mar 23, 2011)

I filled it out but it looks eerily similar to my initial attempt.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 24, 2011)

Forgot about it until today, and I can't access it from work. Looks like I'm out.

But my original Final Four are still alive!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm in!

My wife is winning my office pool, and I'm in second one point behind her. She picked it out in about 4 minutes the night before we went on vacation.

I don't care if someone at work wins, but if she does, I'll never hear the end of it. She killed me for years at NFL pick-ems until I won by 1 game this year.


----------



## goodal (Mar 25, 2011)

I watched all of the BYU game, most of the UConn game and fell asleep during Dukes loss (dang it). I had never watched Jimmer play before, but man I wish I had. He would shoot from the bleachers and hit it (at least 3 of 15 times)! Its a shame BYU lost, but like one of the guys said, it was a great player against a great team and he just couldn't pull it off without some help scoring or rebounding. I don't know what last night did to my bracket but that was some good basketball. The kids were at Grandmas, so I got to watch basketball from 6:30 to 9:30 without breaking up a single fight or changing a single diaper. Awesome!!


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugh. Picked a bad night for the worst shooting % of the year.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 26, 2011)

man, I've taken a recent beatin


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 26, 2011)

Supe said:


> Ugh. Picked a bad night for the worst shooting % of the year.


Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit amphetamines.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I won't be last this year. I'll consider that a small victory.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 27, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Well, I won't be last this year. I'll consider that a small victory.


No, that would be me...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 27, 2011)

I hope KU and UK both lose today.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 27, 2011)

Mixed feelings on the UNC/Kentucky game. On one hand Im bummed that my favorite team lost (UNC), but on the other hand Im happy that Kentucky's win put me in the money for my office pools. If Kentucky wins again (but loses in the championship game), I get 5th in one and the current final four puts me in a lock to win the 2nd.


----------



## goodal (Mar 28, 2011)

What a weekend to be a UK fan. They have not looked like this all year. Something happened to them a couple months ago and they haven't stopped. Im going to stop doubting and hope for anther championship.


----------



## willsee (Mar 28, 2011)

If I had a shit eating dog I would name it UK


----------



## momech (Mar 28, 2011)

Office pool is over. No one picked ANY of the Final 4 teams.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 28, 2011)

willsee said:


> If I had a shit eating dog I would name it UK


What an uninventive name for a dog, jus two random letters out of a Scrabble bag.

I recommend naming one after a Greek empress next time.

Coprophage and fly, buddy!


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 28, 2011)

So it looks like Dex and I are tied for first (in the original bracket), even though all our scores are pretty horrible. Does that mean its over?


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 28, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> So it looks like Dex and I are tied for first (in the original bracket), even though all our scores are pretty horrible. Does that mean its over?


When I logged in earlier, it said you had 1 more point available, but I dont know where.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 28, 2011)

I saw that too, but I don't know how. I have UConn in the Final Four, but losing in the semi. Who knows?


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 28, 2011)

I had more games picked correctly(38 vs your 36), but had 0 of the final four, where as your bracket was better towards the later stages. Maybe you get 1 more point at tip-off.


----------



## goodal (Mar 28, 2011)

willsee said:


> If I had a shit eating dog I would name it UK


U of L fan I presume?


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 4, 2011)

Any bonus for placing 1st in both?


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow. I guess last night was proof that any team can get lucky on any given day. Butler should be embarrassed to have even shown up, and UConn should be embarrassed to consider themselves a championship team after that debacle. That entire game looked like a bad high school flashback, and if UConn didn't average about 6" more in height at just about every position, I doubt they'd have even cracked 50 points themselves.


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 5, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Any bonus for placing 1st in both?


I haven't looked at the brackets (can't from work) Did you win the tiebreaker in the original bracket? If so, congrats!


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 5, 2011)

It is my guess that from now on we will have the "Kemba Walker is going to be the #1 pick in the draft" talk until he decides what to do.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Any bonus for placing 1st in both?
> ...


I don't remember what the tie-breakers were, but it shows me as 1st in both, you're 2nd in the overall pool, and Big Ray is 2nd in the 2nd Chance pool.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 5, 2011)

Say what you will, but I'm pretty damn impressed with what UConn just did. First, they win 5 games in 5 days to win the Big East Championship. Then they go on to win 6 games over the next 3 weeks to take the National Championship. All after a fairly mediocre regular season.


----------



## goodal (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the only thing that went wrong last night was Butlers shooting. Butler just couldn't buy a shot. Both teams played great defense (evidenced by the low score). If Butler could have made a couple freethrows or easy layups (not to mention threes) there would have been something worth watching. Instead we saw 40 minutes of a practice game. Not entertaining at all.

NOW ON TO BASEBALL!! YIPEE!!


----------

